# Alfine 8 weight comparison



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

I am sure this has been asked before but I cannot find it.

How does an 1 x Alfine 8 set up compare weight wise to a full rear derailler 1x9 set up. I know there will be variables but was wondering if anyone can give me a range, let's say. Something like:

"I was riding a 1x9 sram x9 set up on a 900 gram rear wheel and it weighed x."

"Now I have swithced to the Alfine 8 set up, using the same or similar rim and it weighs x"

I have "permission" to do my one ultimate build (wife got tired of me saying I wanted to try something out and spending $ to do so) and so am researching the internal gears a bit. I will be building a titanium all mountain style hardtail that will either be 1x9 conventional, 1x8 alfine or perhaps either of those with a hammerschmidt. I have a goal of a bike soemwhere in the range of 24 - 26 pounds max with a 140 - 150mm fork.



Input appreciated.

John


----------



## opnykanen (May 3, 2007)

I remember a post here from a guy who changed xt stuff to alfine hub with nexus grip shifter and for him the difference was around 300 grams. I believe he also got rid of front shifter so take that into account.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Please, also remember now, that ROTATING MASS has more of an effect on the whole equation. I notice going from my Alfine’d bike to my traditional derailleur’d bike, that I can actually go faster on the non-Alfine’d bike, due to not having to spin up a 9-pound rear wheel (Alfine is 3.9 pounds + 1310 gram 65mm wide rear wheel + 3" wide tire + tube, etc.).

You will need to run amazingly lightweight tires/rims/tubes/everythingelse in order to make it do-able.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Have you checked the gearing comparisons to your current setup, and spacing? If that is comparable then you should find it works well for you. There will be more weight and you'll probably feel it, but it doesn't mean that it matters. Usually that kind of stuff matters if you are racing or riding with friends that are just faster...then you probably wouldn't be looking at an IGH. They are fantastic for just enjoying the ride.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I’ve been riding my Alfine’d setup for just under 3,000 miles, and my heartfelt belief is that riding such a beast (figure what now—14% or so mechanical friction power loss) makes one a stronger rider. Think of it as a training aid. :thumbsup:


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Rotating mass at the hub is not as bad as let's say a tire.
The closer to the axe , the less negative effect it has.
A tire will have lot more effect than a heavy hub.

Mechanical friction for a Rohloff is 2-3% compared to standard gears. 
http://www.ihpva.org/HParchive/PDF/hp52-2001.pdf

When I added my Rohloff it added 450 grams compared to a XTR/XT setup.
So it should be around 700 grams for an Alfine .


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

I get what you guys are saying and this is great information. I am not a racer by any means and I do most of my riding alone. Unfortunately, I will never be "fast". I have recently experimented with making my current steel hardtail lighter (dropped it from 31# to 29#) and I can feel enough difference that While I am not a weight weenie, I am now taking weight into consideration.

The other side to this equation is the durability and reliability of the internal geared hub vs. the derailler. While I am slow, I do ride rough trails and I, how shall I say... lack finesse... so the bike and parts takes a bit of a beating... seems like the IGH will hold up to that better and I can spend more time on the trail and less time tweaking the darn derailler in the shop...

Thanks for the info.

John


----------

